# Seeking a Templar, Count, or Duke Badge Please



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 10, 2020)

in need of a Templar, Count, or Duke badge in the format pictured below.  Please send me a PM and do not post here if you have one.
kindly, Brant





photo credit: rusty72


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 10, 2020)

Anyone own one?  Money awaiting or tasty morsels for trade!


----------



## mike cates (Sep 26, 2020)

I have a complete TEMPLAR bicycle. 
Willing to sell for fair price.
Mike Cates
(760) 473-6201 Voice Calls Only and No Texts Answered


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 26, 2020)

mike cates said:


> I have a complete TEMPLAR bicycle.
> Willing to sell for fair price.
> Mike Cates
> (760) 473-6201 Voice Calls Only and No Texts Answered



Thanks Mike, I already have two Templar bicycles, neither with a badge.  I really need not add a third but would pay well for a badge (or two).


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 23, 2020)

Still looking$$$$


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 16, 2020)

Readies in waiting.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 15, 2021)

New Year Bump!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 24, 2021)

April showers bump!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 8, 2021)

June Bump!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 25, 2021)

July Bump.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 24, 2021)

August Bump!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 27, 2021)

September bump!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 1, 2022)

Feb. bump.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 25, 2022)

6/25/22 Bump.


----------

